# Alphacola umsonst!



## Codex (20. März 2008)

Guckt mal her

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,636932/News/Alphacool_Kuehlfluessigkeit_gratis/

ist es schon Ostern


----------



## xxBass_tixx (20. März 2008)

Ganz nett aber ich habe hier noch 5l rumstehen. Also habe ich für die nächsten Monate/Jahre genug. Aber für jeden,der ein gutes Kühlmittel braucht, greift zu!!!


----------



## Codex (20. März 2008)

5lt Alphacola ?


----------



## xxBass_tixx (20. März 2008)

Codex schrieb:


> 5lt Alphacola ?


 

Habs von nem Kollegen. Habe dafür 20 bezahlt. In meine WaKü gehen ca 700ml rein. Dachte mir damit komme ich erstmal aus. Und so schnell schlecht wird das Zeug nicht


----------



## H!Tman (20. März 2008)

Hey Geil... da schnappe ich gleich zu...
Das ist ja besser als "GEIZ ist GEIL"


----------



## Codex (20. März 2008)

Aber nur einmal ne


----------



## H!Tman (20. März 2008)

haha du kennst mich ja garnicht... meine Verwandtschaft ist GROOOOOß


----------



## Codex (20. März 2008)

Na deine Signatur sagt aber was Anderes


----------



## Ludrig (20. März 2008)

Cool, da demnächst ein Umbau des Rechners ansteht... warum net nen Liter für umsonst abgreifen...?!


----------



## Codex (20. März 2008)

Ich hoffe hab mich früh genug angemeldet .


----------



## Blechbüchse (22. März 2008)

Die erste Runde ist rum - hab's leider nicht mehr geschafft.
Im April startet die zweite...


----------



## Bumblebee (23. März 2008)

Nette Idee - muss man sagen


----------



## Codex (26. März 2008)

Yep, die GFX/CPU-Hersteller müssten gleich hinterher ziehen


----------



## Risingphoenix (27. März 2008)

Ich hab soeben eine E-Mail von Alphacool bekommen und Sie haben mir bestätigt, das ich eine 1L Flasche Alphacola bekomme xD

Habe schon daran gezweifelt, aber die Flasche wird in den nächsten paar Tagen ankommen

Außerdem schenken Sie sogar 315 Flaschen anstatt der angekündigten 250

Hier die Mail:

*"Vielen Dank 


*Wir freuen uns, das Du Dich für unsere Testaktion *Ich schenk Dir was Alphacool.* bei uns registriert hast. In den nächsten Tagen erhältst Du einen Liter Alphacola in der von Dir gewünschten Farbe.

Nach 331 Registrierungen haben wir das Kontaktformular abgeschaltet und nach einem kleinen Check sind noch 315 Registrierungen übrig geblieben, die restlichen Registrierungen wurden wegen Doppeleingabe aussortiert. (FairPlay)

Wir haben uns entschieden, das wir nicht 250 Tester auslosen, sondern an alle 315 Testern eine Flasche Alphacola zu versenden- auch nach Österreich, in die Schweiz und nach Großbritannien.

Wir sind an einem objektiven Eindruck von Euch interessiert, darum möchten wir Euch bitten, unseren kleinen Fragebogen den Ihr in ein paar Wochen erhaltet auszufüllen und wieder per Mail an uns zu senden."
​Das nenn ich ma Courage ^^


----------



## kuttis (27. März 2008)

Dito

Mal schaun wie das Zeug ist.


----------



## McZonk (27. März 2008)

Finde es klasse, dass sie allen 315 Anwärtern eine Flasche zusenden! 

Bin auch gespannt auf die Performance


----------



## Steal-Angel (28. März 2008)

Juhu, ich habe die Mail auch bekommen, was mch allerdings wundert ist, dass es "Nur" 315 Bewerber gab....erscheint mir voll wenig, sonnst schreit doch jeder auf, wenn es was umsonnst gibt


----------



## kuttis (28. März 2008)

Im REst der Mail stand auch, dass das Formular geschlossen wurde.
Ergo konnten sich nur 331 anmelden von denen einige noch rausgeflogen sind.


----------



## marcstani (5. April 2008)

HI
Hat einer von euch das Zeug schon bekommen?

Hab auch so ne Mail bekommen, glaub letzten Freitag aber gekommen ist bisher leider noch nix...


----------



## McZonk (5. April 2008)

Denke die haben auch genug zu tuen, wenn sie über 300 Pakete versenden müssen (zusätzlich zum normalen Aufkommen)  Aber bei mir ist auch noch nichts eingetroffen.


----------



## kuttis (10. April 2008)

Anscheinend geht es nun weiter:
http://www.alphacool.com/alpha-tester/


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2008)

Danke für die neue Meldung.
Vielleicht hab ich ja dieses mal Glück/war schnell genug.


----------



## striker_lt1 (20. April 2008)

Hey Leute,

hab mich schon bei der ersten Phase beworben und die e-mail auch schon bekommen, ist aber immer noch nix gekommen... 
Hat das Zeug von euch schon jemand?


----------



## McZonk (20. April 2008)

Jap, meins kam mitte letzte Woche


----------



## Fifadoc (20. April 2008)

ich warte auf die post. hab am freitag die mail bekommen. mal sehen wann es kommen wird.


----------



## Olstyle (20. April 2008)

Meine Mail aus der zweiten Runde kam auch erst Freitag.
Mal sehen wann was ankommt.


----------



## JackBen (20. April 2008)

Verdammt, leider zu spät  !!! Wollte das Zeug sowieso demnächst mal antesten!


----------



## kuttis (20. April 2008)

Hmpf, ich habe zur zweiten runde keine Mail bekommen.
Aus der Ersten Rund ehab ich ne Mail, aber keine Kühlmittel.....


----------



## striker_lt1 (20. April 2008)

Hmn...
hab mich in der ersten runde angemeldet, ne email bekommen aber flüssigkeit noch net da =(


----------



## Alex2201 (20. April 2008)

ich wollte mich auch anmelden aber Kahm leider zu spät


----------



## Piy (21. April 2008)

ich hab nichtmal ne email bekommen o.o auch nicht zur ersten runde *heul*


----------



## ED101 (21. April 2008)

Also ich hab in der 2 Runde ne Mail bekommen das alle die sich angemeldet haben auch testen dürfen


----------



## Ace (21. April 2008)

Ich weiß nicht ob es ganz stimmt,jemand hat mit dem Zeug schon Probleme gehabt man muß mal abwarten,ob da noch mehr Probleme auftauchen oder ob das Zeug auch Ast rein ist.Ich Persönlich halte nicht viel von dem fertig Zeugs und es wird auch nie in meine WaKü reinkommen
http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=483075


----------



## Fifadoc (21. April 2008)

Ace schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es ganz stimmt,jemand hat mit dem Zeug schon Probleme gehabt man muß mal abwarten,ob da noch mehr Probleme auftauchen oder ob das Zeug auch Ast rein ist.Ich Persönlich halte nicht viel von dem fertig Zeugs und es wird auch nie in meine WaKü reinkommen
> http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=483075



kann zwar noch nix zur Alphacola sagen, aber ich hatte nu 3 Wochen AT-Protect in Rot drin. Nun spüle ich seit Donnerstag meine WaKü durch um die Farbe rauszukriegen, da ich nämlich genau solche Ablagerungen hatte. Und statt Rot war es auch Rosa.
Hab mir nun Innovatek Protect besorgt, farblos. Nehme lieber entsprechende Schläuche.


----------



## JackBen (21. April 2008)

Danke für den Link Ace !

Mensch Mensch, da das Problem wohl doch kein Einzefall ist (danke auch Fifadoc ) kann man ja froh sein dort doch nichts abgekriegt zu haben. Mit Verfärbungen in Schläuchen könnte ich noch Leben, aber das das Zeug dann förmlich überall drinne klebt... bah, dann verzichte ich lieber auf den UV-Effekt (der ja bei fast Null liegen soll, welche Ironie  ) und habe eine klinisch reine Wakü nach jedem Wasserwechsel .

@Fifadoc, zeigen dann auch Deine Kühlkörper, der AGB usw. solch starke Verfärbungen? Wenn ja -> Sauerei


----------



## Fifadoc (21. April 2008)

mein Kühlkörper hatte wirklich Farbteilchen drin. daran hab ichs überhaupt gesehen.
Der AGB ist immer noch rosa. Werde heute abend mal ne Flaschenbüste besorgen um den mal etwas besser zu reinigen.

Hab nun sicherlich schon 50 Liter sauberes wasser durch die Anlage gepumpt und nach jedem wechsel ist das wasser wieder rosa... Werd wohl noch den rest der woche mit durchspülen verbringen.

Also farbige Mischung werd ich nciht mehr verwenden.


----------



## JackBen (21. April 2008)

Laut Deinen Erzählungen verhunzt man sich dadurch ja Alles, habe kein Lust wegen eines Zusatz eine kaum zu reinigende Wakü zu haben die dann noch rosa/pink ist  ! Oder wie in dem Thread des anderen Forums.... eine kaputte Pumpe wo sehr wahrscheinlich ist das der Zusatz dort einen großen Teil dazu beigetragen hat.... ohne Worte!

Aber wenn dies wirklich alles stimmt und da draußen noch etliche weitere User mit genau den gleichen Problemem sitzen, dann wird Alphacool alleine durch die Marktwirtschaft seine Quittung bekommen. Schade eigentlich, mit den Kühlern war ich eigentlich immer ganz gut beraten.


----------



## Fifadoc (21. April 2008)

mit deren Kühlern hat das nix zu tun und ich würd auch nciht sagen, dass es generell immer vorkommt. Aber es kann offensichtlich vorkommen, dass sich die Farbe absetzt. 
Bei mir war es jedenfalls der Fall und ich werd nur noch farbloses Kühlmittel nehmen und lieber die Komponenten farbig wählen.
Ist aus meiner sicht die sicherere Variante.


----------



## JackBen (21. April 2008)

Klar hat das mit den Kühlern nichts zu tun, meinte damit halt nur das ich mit Alphacool zufrieden war  !

Aber einen solchen willkürlichen Risiko werde Ich meine Wakü nicht aussetzen  !


----------



## Ace (21. April 2008)

Maht mal langsam!man muss mal abwarten ob sich noch mehr Leute melden die das selbe Problem haben,oder ob es nur ein einzelfall ist,bevor jetzt alle das Produkt schlecht machen!!!Das mit dem Schläuche verfärben gibt es auch bei anderen Wasserzusätze und ist wohl das kleinste Problem.


----------



## Fifadoc (21. April 2008)

Ace schrieb:


> Maht mal langsam!man muss mal abwarten ob sich noch mehr Leute melden die das selbe Problem haben,oder ob es nur ein einzelfall ist,bevor jetzt alle das Produkt schlecht machen!!!



Darum hab ich ja geschrieben es KANN vorkommen ^^
Es ist bei mir der Fall gewesen und wohl bei einem im anderen Forum. Macht 2 Leute ^^

vermutlich stehen dagegen 100 Leute, bei denen farbige Kühlflüssigkeit problemlos läuft.
Is doch immer so, wenn es läuft, braucht man sich nicht beschweren


----------



## moddingfreaX (21. April 2008)

Hmm... ich hab am Donnerstag ne Mail bekommen, dass ich ne Flasche geschickt bekomme  Jetzt ist allerdings immer noch nix da 
Ist sie bei euch schon angekommen?


----------



## JackBen (21. April 2008)

Klar, ich bin immer bereit bei zB. anstehenden neuen ,Revisionen' immer nocheinmal den Blick auf ein Produkt zu werfen. Nur wenn ich das hier lese und insbesondere mir den Thread des anderen Forums anschaue werde ich sehr schnell, sehr vorsichtig. Liegt viell. auch daran das ich bei solchen Meldungen immer sehr kritisch bin!

Auch ich habe schon den ein oder anderen zusatz der auf UV-Licht reagiert bei mir getestet ohne solche Probleme  ! Eine Verfärbung ist meist unvermeintlich, und solange es nur die Schläuche betrifft auch kein allzu großes Problem. Der minimale Rest im Kühler zB. geht mit einmal Spülen auch wieder raus. Wenn allerdings Ablagerungen der hartnäckigsten Sorte enstehen die aus meinen evtl. vorhanden Düsenkühler defakto nur schwer zu beseitigen sind akzeptiere ich das NICHT! Die Menge der Leute die so etwas posten interessiert mich auch herzlich wenig, solang die ,Schwere' der Fälle gegeben ist und auch das jeweilige Produkt der Verursacher ist. Das Beste daran ist ja auch das der UV-Effekt nur sehr schwach ist, da frage ich mich echt noch nach dem generellen Nutzen?!? Ich jedenfalls würde mich schwarz ärgern meine ohnehin knappe Zeit für mein Hobby mit tagelangen reinigen der Wakü zu verbringen. Als renomierter Hersteller benützt man schon aus moralischen Gründen die Tester und Käufer nicht als Versuchskaninchen, aber gut, das ist wohl eine veralterte Ansicht von Mir, kommt ja desöfteren Heutezutage vor!

Aber hat viell. Jemand auch vorzugsweise nur positives zu Berichten?


----------



## striker_lt1 (22. April 2008)

Hey Leute,
also ich hab mich ja in der ersten Runde angemeldet und das Zeug kam *GESTERN* erst. Ich hatte mir das Transparente mit blauer UV-Wirkung ausgesucht. Habe bevor das Alphacola zum einsatz kam, alles schön gereinigt. Und siehe da, im gegensatz zu meinem AT-Protect, ist das Wasser durchschnittlich 3° Kühler(gemessen mit Durchlauftemperaturfühler).
Aber vor allem bin ich ja mit dieser mega Krassen Leutkraft zufrieden, so was hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Dachte schon, das zeug ist Radioaktiv 
Naja, ich find das Zeug Hammer  und kann auch keine verfärbungen melden, da es ja transparent ist 

Also von mir schon mal ne Empfehlung! 

gruß euer striker


----------



## McZonk (22. April 2008)

Das ist bei dir wirklich UV aktiv? Ich hatte zwar nur eine Schwarzlich_glüh_lampe zur Hand, unter der die UV Effekte stark geschwächt sind, aber als stark reaktiv kann man das hier nicht bezeichnen


----------



## Fifadoc (22. April 2008)

hey, GZ, dass du gute erfahrungen machst. finds gut, dass du es gepostet hast. das rückt das bild wieder etwas gerade. ^^

hatte ganz ehrlich auch vermutet, dass die transparente variante besser ist. Das mit der Verfärbung ist ja kein reines Alphacola Problem, sondern wohl eher eine mögliche Nebenerscheinung von Farbigen Kühlflüssigkeiten.


----------



## striker_lt1 (22. April 2008)

Ich kann leider keine Bilder hoch laden, da mein EOS 400D in reperatur ist 

Aber du kannst mir glauben, ich hab nur 2 UV-KLKs (eine oben, eine unten) drinne und das leuchtet, was das Zeug hält... Echt super zufrieden damit


----------



## striker_lt1 (22. April 2008)

Ja, das kann sein, also Kühlleistung ist echt Top!


----------



## striker_lt1 (22. April 2008)

Wie im Bild zu sehen ist, hab ich diese E-Mail schon am 27.03.2008 bekommen! Das hat fast nen Monat gedauert... Ein Kumpel von mir, der sich auch beworben hat, wartet noch.....


----------



## Fifadoc (22. April 2008)

striker_lt1 schrieb:


> Wie im Bild zu sehen ist, hab ich diese E-Mail schon am 27.03.2008 bekommen! Das hat fast nen Monat gedauert... Ein Kumpel von mir, der sich auch beworben hat, wartet noch.....



Na, da hab ich ja glück, dass ich auf das Mittel nicht angewiesen bin. Hab meine frische Flasche Innovatek Protect im Regal stehen. 
Sobald ich mein defektes Mainboard zurück hab, wird eh erstmal damit befüllt.


----------



## striker_lt1 (22. April 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> Na, da hab ich ja glück, dass ich auf das Mittel nicht angewiesen bin. Hab meine frische Flasche Innovatek Protect im Regal stehen.
> Sobald ich mein defektes Mainboard zurück hab, wird eh erstmal damit befüllt.



[Ironie]Also willst du erst dein defektes MB wieder zurück, bevor du deine WaKü befüllst???[/Ironie]


----------



## Fifadoc (22. April 2008)

striker_lt1 schrieb:


> [Ironie]Also willst du erst dein defektes MB wieder zurück, bevor du deine WaKü befüllst???[/Ironie]



oh, da brauchst du keine Ironie... im schnitt sind bei mir etwa 50% der Mainboards kaputt. leider... muss schlechtes Karma oder so sein.
Dieses Mainboard ist nun schon das zweite und auch kaputt. Seit anfang März hab ich nun kein heiles MB mehr. und die WaKü bau ich erst wieder komplett zusammen, wenn ich das neue Board hab. Solange muss es die Luftkühlung tun.


----------



## Piy (30. April 2008)

oô also abgesehn davon, dass ich vorher nie ne mail bekommen hab und nur beim 1. mal mitgemacht hab ist es doch überraschend: ich hab heut ne mail bekommen, in der steht, dass die alphacola verschickt wurde heute xD


----------



## Fifadoc (30. April 2008)

die mail hab ich noch nicht, ich hab noch den status "ich bekomme eine"... irgendwann xD


----------



## kuttis (30. April 2008)

Naja, ich hab nichtmal aus dem ersten Step was bekommen.
Vom 2. nichtmal ne Mail.
Hätte gerne mal umgefüllert.......
Jetzt wo ich mein neues Case selber machen will, könnt ichs sogar noch echt gut gebrauchen.


Edit: Asche über mein ungeduldiges Haupt, auch ich hab eben eine solche Mail für Step 1 bekommen.


----------



## teh kakajwow (30. April 2008)

Also bei mir war die erste Lieferung schon da.... aber von der 2. hab ich auch noch nichts gehört. Komisch. Die bestätigungs Email kam recht früh beim 1. Step..... 
MFG


----------



## Ace (2. Mai 2008)

Meine Test brühe ist heute gekommen ich weiß aber noch nicht ob ich das meinem System antun werde 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (2. Mai 2008)

ich würds nicht machen, was schon giftgrün aussieht, kann nicht gut sein^^

ganz ehrlich von so uv sachen würd ich die finger lassen, dann doch lieber uv schlauch...


----------



## kuttis (2. Mai 2008)

@Ace, leuchtet deine Brühe denn schön im UV licht?


----------



## Piy (2. Mai 2008)

meine is auch da, aber in blau  und ja, uv-aktiv 

edit: mein bedrucktes ding an der buddel sieht voll anders aus als ace's oô
andre farben und so xD


----------



## McZonk (2. Mai 2008)

Ace hat doch Erfahrung mit UV-Zusätzen  Bin mal gespannt - Habe ehrlichgesagt meinen klaren Zusatz auch noch nicht in der Wakü


----------



## moddingfreaX (2. Mai 2008)

So. Habe vor ein  paar Minuten ne Nachricht bekommen, dass meine Alphacola los ist 
Hab mich beim 2. Lauf angemeldet!


----------



## kuttis (2. Mai 2008)

So meine ist da, hab zwei bekommen!?!
Rot und Grün.
Naja böse bin ich net drum, ist die nächste füllung gleich da 

Achja, so im UV licht leuchten die wie sau.


----------



## DerFetzer (2. Mai 2008)

Ich hab auch die Versandbestätigung aus der 2. Runde erhalten
Da steht meiner WaKü jetzt nichts mehr im Weg (außer, dass alle anderen Teile noch fehlen)


----------



## Ace (2. Mai 2008)

kuttis schrieb:


> @Ace, leuchtet deine Brühe denn schön im UV licht?


Ja tut es schon mal sehen was ich damit mache.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## striker_lt1 (5. Mai 2008)

Hier ist meins. Nur mal ein Bildereindruck, wie die Farbe des Behältnisses  täuschen kann 

Edit: leuchten tut meins genauso stark wie das von Ace!


----------



## moddingfreaX (5. Mai 2008)

Mir fällt grad auf dass diese ***** mit GLS gesendet haben 
Jetzt weiß ich net ob der schon da war weil die ja bekanntlich nix hinterlassen 
Jemand ne Idee wie mans nachgucken kann?

P.S.: Ohne Ultraviolette LED's sieht die aber ganz schön dünn und langweilig aus


----------



## Ace (5. Mai 2008)

Habe die Brühe mal eingefüllt mal sehen wie die sich verhält




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (5. Mai 2008)

Bis auf die leichte Blässe in den Schläuchen passt das farblich ja super. Halt uns bitte auf dem Laufenden Ace.


----------



## moddingfreaX (5. Mai 2008)

@ ace:
Wo haste den OC Labs Deckel für die Laing her?
Das Ding muss ich auch haben  Finds allerdings nirgendwo außer aus Italien


----------



## Olstyle (5. Mai 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> @ ace:
> Wo haste den OC Labs Deckel für die Laing her?
> Das Ding muss ich auch haben  Finds allerdings nirgendwo außer aus Italien


Ein paar Klicks haben mir das Bestätigt was zu vermuten war:
Bei aquatuning gibt es (natürlich) auch OCLabs Deckel.


----------



## moddingfreaX (5. Mai 2008)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein paar Klicks haben mir das Bestätigt was zu vermuten war:
> Bei aquatuning gibt es (natürlich) auch OCLabs Deckel.



Oh cool eine neue Erfahrung auch für mich


----------



## Fifadoc (5. Mai 2008)

meine is heute gekommen.
eins muss ich ihnen lassen, im gegensatz zum AT-Protect is die Alphacola in Rot wirklich dunkelrot.
hier mal ein vergleichsbild, links is alphacola, rechts das AT Produkt.


----------



## Piy (5. Mai 2008)

o m g  zum glück hab ich blau


----------



## Ace (5. Mai 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> meine is heute gekommen.
> eins muss ich ihnen lassen, im gegensatz zum AT-Protect is die Alphacola in Rot wirklich dunkelrot.
> hier mal ein vergleichsbild, links is alphacola, rechts das AT Produkt.



Du wirst dich wundern!!füll mal ein dann bekommst du einen schönen Pinken Farbton Alphacool war noch nie in der Lage einen guten Roten Farbton herzustellen ich hatte schon einige


----------



## Fifadoc (5. Mai 2008)

Ace schrieb:


> Du wirst dich wundern!!füll mal ein dann bekommst du einen schönen Pinken Farbton Alphacool war noch nie in der Lage einen guten Roten Farbton herzustellen ich hatte schon einige



oh, ich hatte vorher die AT-Protect drin... und hab 2 wochen gebraucht, die farbe wieder rauszuspülen. in meinen hauptrechner kipp ich das zeug bestimmt nicht. werds an nem kleinen testkreislauf probieren. aber von der farbe erwarte ich eh nicht viel. Mein aktueller kreislauf hat eh schwarze schläuche und farbloses kühlmittel.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Mai 2008)

Meine Pulle aus der zweiten Runde ist heute auch mal angekommen. 
Wenn ich zum, Mobo-Wechsel wieder alles auseinander nehme kipp ich die Brühe mal testweise rein.


----------



## moddingfreaX (6. Mai 2008)

Meine ist jetzt auch nedlich da!
Wobei ich sagen muss dass ich nieeee mit GLS liefern lassen werde.
Die ham mir das Päckchen einfach übervormittag auf die Terasse gestellt, wo jeder es ohne Aufwand wegnehmen kann 

Aber hab mir die Blaue Lösung geholt. Die leuchtet echt geil 
Was mich allerdings wundert,ist, dass die im nicht UV -Beleuchteten Zustand echt extrem dünnflüßig und nur leicht blau in der WaKü aussieht


----------



## Thornscape (6. Mai 2008)

Meine Alphacola ist auch die Tage gekommen, und wenn ich mich nicht irre, hab ich mich auch zur ersten Aktion angemeldet.

Nach den vielen Reaktionen bezüglich der Verfärbungen bin ich jetzt aber doch sehr skeptisch, ob ich das wirklich in meine schöne WaKü kippe...


----------



## ED101 (7. Mai 2008)

Also meine Flasche kam auch gestern und ich habe das grosse Glück einen farblosen Zusatz erwischt zu haben. Ist angeblich blau UV aktiv, habe ich gestern noch nicht getestet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (7. Mai 2008)

Selbigen habe ich auch ED101. Meiner ist alles andere als aktiv (habe es aber auch nur kurz in die Nähe einer Schwarzlich_glüh_lampe gehalten). Aber dafür muss man schon keine Angst vor Verfärbungen haben (Hoffe ich).


----------



## Ace (7. Mai 2008)

@ ED101
Ja Farblos ist meistens UV Blau aktiv


----------



## ED101 (7. Mai 2008)

Werde es heute mal neben die UV Lampe halten


----------



## Ace (7. August 2008)

So nach 2 Monaten (ungefähr) habe ich mein Alphacola UV Green abgelassen um zu sehen,was da in meiner WaKü ab geht!Und es hat sich doch bestätigt das Alphacola einfach nur Schrott ist! Ablagerung im CPU Kühler,Radiator und Grafikkarten Kühler:shake:.Habe alles wieder sauber gemacht und meine eigene Kreation wieder eingefüllt :d




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piy (7. August 2008)

ja, ich hab meine nicht benutzt, die steht hier und hab unten ne 3-5mm schicht feststoff xD


----------

